# برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين



## Essa_Marazqa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين 
هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية

شوفوا و حملوا و لن تندموا 



و لا تنسوا تدعولي
Electrical Course.rar​


----------



## الكربون (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ومأجور


----------



## موءمن (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ازا استطاع احد المهتمين بجعل البرنامج بلغة عربية كانت الفائدة اكبر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

نحن نتمنى ذلك ولكن يجدر بنا ان نتعلم باللغة الانجليزية ايضا و ذلك من باب قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم : من تعلم لغة قوم امن شرهم.

و جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## the-punisher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا تكرمتم علينا برفع الملف باللغة العربية نكون لكم من الشاكرين.


----------



## malak200029 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لو كانت هناك نسخة عربية لكنت رفعتها لكن للأسف لا يوجد
و نتمنى ان يقوم احد الاخوان بتحويله للغة العربية

وشكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mik (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على مشاركاتكم


----------



## أبو جنا الاموره (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## شريف عبدالرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشطورين جميعا على مشاركاتكم الرائعة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nocry (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ 
essaroy

الحديث اللي قلته ليس لهو اصل ^^ 
وجزاك الله خير P:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (16 ديسمبر 2009)

صديقي nocry 
لا أدري ما هو الشئء الذي لا أصل له
و شكرا لردك.


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخ 
fathi_mdm
على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank You


----------



## هانى القلماوى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وادعو الله ان يبارك فيك وفي اهلك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك لردك الطيب


----------



## mohamed64 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## ابوسعيد02 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## BAYLASAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا لردودكم الطيبة


----------



## أبو يوسف محمد عز (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم لمروركم الذي اسعدني


----------



## tl01001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

tl01001 قال:


> * بارك الله فيك*
> *وجزاك الله خيرا*


 

شكرا لك اخي لمرورك الكريم


----------



## صهيب الخضور (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 ديسمبر 2009)

صهيب الخضور قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الله يجزيك الخير


 

عفوا اخي
شكرا لك لمرورك


----------



## bushra22 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
انت شخص رائع
بالتوفيق


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

bushra22 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية
> انت شخص رائع
> بالتوفيق


 

عفوا اختي بشرى
مرورك لموضوعي هو الاروع


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس الاتحادية قال:


> شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيراً


 

شكرا لك اخي و لمرورك الطيب


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج --- بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج --- بارك الله فيك


 

شكرا لك اخي لمرورك


----------



## amir elsokkary (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

amir elsokkary قال:


> جميل جدا


 

بالتاكيد
مرورك هو الأجمل


----------



## كنعانية العينين (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كنعانية العينين قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ..وجزاك الله كل خير


 

شكرا لك اختي​


----------



## عمرو متعب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

فى برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين 
هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية


----------



## Eng-Samer (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (2 يناير 2010)

عمرو متعب قال:


> فى برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين
> هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (2 يناير 2010)

Eng-Samer قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


 

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## ahmed abdelhady (2 يناير 2010)

مششششكور


----------



## taktenm (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## taktenm (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسير الحنان (3 يناير 2010)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

ahmed abdelhady قال:


> مششششكور


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

taktenm قال:


> مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

شكرا لمروركم





​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

اسير الحنان قال:


> مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافيه


 

مشكور اخي أسير الحنان


----------



## taktenm (4 يناير 2010)

سكر وللة سكر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

taktenm قال:


> سكر وللة سكر


 

هههههههه

شرا لمرورك يا عزيزي


----------



## ابو المفهوميه (4 يناير 2010)

*شكر*

ياليت يكون بالعربي وشكرا لك على المشاركه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

ابو المفهوميه قال:


> ياليت يكون بالعربي وشكرا لك على المشاركه


 

شكرا لك عزيزي أبو المفهومية لمرورك الطيب

و لكن لازم نتلعم بالانجليزية


----------



## شربون (6 يناير 2010)

تسلم يالغالي بجد برنامج رائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 يناير 2010)

شربون قال:


> تسلم يالغالي بجد برنامج رائع


 

مشكور يا عزيزي​ 
مرورك هو الأروع​


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (8 يناير 2010)

للأسف لا يعمل على الفيستا ولا السفن


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

ahmed.shaker قال:


> للأسف لا يعمل على الفيستا ولا السفن


 

مو مشكلة حاول مرة ثاية

و شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Eng. Hossam (9 يناير 2010)

قال العلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه الزاهر الموسوم بـ (سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ) في الكلام على الحديث رقم 187وهو قوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لأحد أصحابه " تعلم كتاب اليهود ؛ فإني لا آمنهم على كتابنا " قال رحمه الله :
( وهذا الحديث في معنى الحديث المتداول على الألسنة : " من تعلم لسان قوم أمن من مكرهم " ولكن لا أعلم له أصلاً بهذا اللفظ ، ولا ذكره أحد ممن ألف في الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة ، فكأنه إنما اشتهر في الأزمنة المتأخرة ) . السلسلة الصحيححة 1/366


----------



## مهندس مفكر (9 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزالك الله خير


----------



## كمال اليمني (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

eng. Hossam قال:


> قال العلامة المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه الزاهر الموسوم بـ (سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ) في الكلام على الحديث رقم 187وهو قوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لأحد أصحابه " تعلم كتاب اليهود ؛ فإني لا آمنهم على كتابنا " قال رحمه الله :
> ( وهذا الحديث في معنى الحديث المتداول على الألسنة : " من تعلم لسان قوم أمن من مكرهم " ولكن لا أعلم له أصلاً بهذا اللفظ ، ولا ذكره أحد ممن ألف في الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة ، فكأنه إنما اشتهر في الأزمنة المتأخرة ) . السلسلة الصحيححة 1/366


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك

و أما بالنسبة للحديث أشكرك لذكر سنده


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

مهندس مفكر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزالك الله خير


 

بارك الله فيك

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 يناير 2010)

كمال اليمني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيك 
و أدخلك الجنة


----------



## افاق سات (10 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

افاق سات قال:


> *الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك الطيب


----------



## م. امل (11 يناير 2010)

اخي كاتب الموضوع تم تحميله وتنزيله ورفض يعمل 

علما بان نظام ويندز فيستا 

شكرا لك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

م. امل قال:


> اخي كاتب الموضوع تم تحميله وتنزيله ورفض يعمل
> 
> علما بان نظام ويندز فيستا
> 
> شكرا لك


 

أولا شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع 

ثانيا, و الله اعلم بأن البرنامج لا يعمل إلا على نظام xp


----------



## شريف السر (12 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بت حمدان (12 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداً كثر الله من أمثالك البرنامج رايع .


----------



## حيدرفائق (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

شريف السر قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


 

شكرا لك لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

بت حمدان قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداً كثر الله من أمثالك البرنامج رايع .


 

بارك الله فيكِ يا أختي 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

حيدرفائق قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


 

شكرا لك

مرورك هو الأجمل​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)




----------



## بت حمدان (12 يناير 2010)

نشكر لك هذا المجهود الثري ويجزيك الله عنا خير الجزاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## M. ABBAS ELSAYED (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عماد 22 (12 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 يناير 2010)

بت حمدان قال:


> نشكر لك هذا المجهود الثري ويجزيك الله عنا خير الجزاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


 

شكرا لك أختي لمرورك العطر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 يناير 2010)

M. ABBAS ELSAYED قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 يناير 2010)

عماد 22 قال:


> مشكووووووووور


 


شكرا لمرورك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## plplplapel (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يناير 2010)

plplplapel قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي


 

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي لمرورك الطيب


----------



## الطموحة (20 يناير 2010)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (20 يناير 2010)

الطموحة قال:


> بجد جزاك الله خيرا


 

جزاك الله خيرا لمروركِ الطيب


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

مفيش ندم ان شاء الله
وتسلم يدك


----------



## طاهر فاروق على (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)

msalx قال:


> مفيش ندم ان شاء الله
> وتسلم يدك


 











​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 يناير 2010)

طاهر فاروق على قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


 




​


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kasser200 (29 يناير 2010)

تسلم اديك


----------



## بت حمدان (29 يناير 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر لك أخي والله مجهود رائع وفقك الله


----------



## kingtoot911 (30 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشاء الله عليكم من الوضح انه برنامج جامد اوى بس انا عندى المشكله دى 
مع العلم انا بشتغل على ويندوز فيستا هل هذا هوه السبب ام ان الملف يوجد به خطاء 
و على العموم جزاك الله خيرا مع ان البرنامج ده مهم جدا بالنسبالى

[Window Title]
C:\Users\wael\Desktop\برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين\Electrical Course\SETUP.EXE

[*******]
C:\Users\wael\Desktop\برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين\Electrical Course\SETUP.EXE

The parameter is incorrect.


[OK]


----------



## هتار ألجنيد (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد عبدالوهاب (2 فبراير 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات وانا بحاجة لكراسة المهندس وليد بريدالتي يشرحبها العناصر الالكترونية


----------



## (cia) (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## master-space (3 فبراير 2010)

اخي حملت البرنامج ولكن على اي برنامج من البرامج يجب ان يعمل مثلا الوورد الاكسل ام الاكسيز 
سمي البرنامج لو سمحت لان الكمبيوتر عندي عاجز عن قرائتة وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eizo (4 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا عيسى وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسمر وجذاب (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## yasser.ebrahem (6 فبراير 2010)

كيف أفتح هذا الملف من فضلكم


----------



## hmd_ragab (7 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك دائما في المقدمه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

خالدالجزار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

kasser200 قال:


> تسلم اديك


 

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

بت حمدان قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر لك أخي والله مجهود رائع وفقك الله


 

العفو أختي

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

kingtoot911 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مشاء الله عليكم من الوضح انه برنامج جامد اوى بس انا عندى المشكله دى
> مع العلم انا بشتغل على ويندوز فيستا هل هذا هوه السبب ام ان الملف يوجد به خطاء
> و على العموم جزاك الله خيرا مع ان البرنامج ده مهم جدا بالنسبالى
> ...


 

مشكور لمرورك

لكن عليك ان تستخدم xp


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

هتار ألجنيد قال:


> شكرا


 

أهلا بك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

احمد عبدالوهاب قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات وانا بحاجة لكراسة المهندس وليد بريدالتي يشرحبها العناصر الالكترونية


 

شكرا لمرورك

و في حال توفر هذه الكراسة سأضعها فورا إن شاء الله


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

(cia) قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير


 

شكرا لمرورك العطر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

abokamelscs قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

master-space قال:


> اخي حملت البرنامج ولكن على اي برنامج من البرامج يجب ان يعمل مثلا الوورد الاكسل ام الاكسيز
> سمي البرنامج لو سمحت لان الكمبيوتر عندي عاجز عن قرائتة وشكرا جزيلا لك


 

مشكور لمرورك الطيب أخي

لكن البرنامج لا يحتاج لأي برمجية ليعمل

سوى ويندوز xp


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

eizo قال:


> موضوع جميل يا عيسى وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


 

مشكور أخي العزيز لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

اسمر وجذاب قال:


> جزاك الله خير وكثر من امثالك


 

بارك الله فيك
و شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

yasser.ebrahem قال:


> كيف أفتح هذا الملف من فضلكم


 

شكرا لمرورك

فقط قم بتنصيبه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (9 فبراير 2010)

hmd_ragab قال:


> ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك دائما في المقدمه


 

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

وشكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)

faez085 قال:


> وشكرا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز لمرورك العطر


----------



## دلو ابودل (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## igran (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير *شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ahmadyousef88 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جاري التجربة


----------



## ahmed.obaya (19 فبراير 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم ان يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## hassan hassan (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## beshoy abdou (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا هندسههههههههههه


----------



## lion86 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abd elsatar (24 فبراير 2010)

نريد جزء من المعلومات من اخواننا عن isolation amplifier وpost amplifier اخوكم عبدالستار


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

دلو ابودل قال:


> مشكورررررررررر


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

igran قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير *شكرا جزيلا*


 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

ahmadyousef88 قال:


> شكرا جاري التجربة


 

شكرا لهذه التجربة


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

ahmed.obaya قال:


> اسأل الله العظيم ان يجزيك كل الخير


 

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

hassan hassan قال:


> شكرا


 

العفو صديقي

شكرا لمرورك العطر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

beshoy abdou قال:


> مشكور يا هندسههههههههههه


 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

lion86 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك يا صديقي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 فبراير 2010)

abd elsatar قال:


> نريد جزء من المعلومات من اخواننا عن isolation amplifier وpost amplifier اخوكم عبدالستار


 

في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## يا سبحان الله (25 فبراير 2010)

جعلها الله سبحانه و تعالى في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 فبراير 2010)

يا سبحان الله قال:


> جعلها الله سبحانه و تعالى في ميزان حسناتك


 

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## khaled hariri (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 فبراير 2010)

khaled hariri قال:


> مشكوررررررررررر


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## t4mer (27 فبراير 2010)

essa_marazqa قال:


> برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين
> هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية
> 
> شوفوا و حملوا و لن تندموا
> ...



شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك و إن شاء الله يكون البرنامج مفيد 
جارى التحميل و لنا عودة بعد التجربة 
و لك تحياتى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 فبراير 2010)

t4mer قال:


> شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك و إن شاء الله يكون البرنامج مفيد
> جارى التحميل و لنا عودة بعد التجربة
> و لك تحياتى


 

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي

شكرا لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## ادور (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amrw_a (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بارك الله فيك وفى المسلمين والمسلمات على هذا المجهود لرائع


----------



## مساهل احمد (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hatemtemoo (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## احمدى (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 

شكرا لمرورك أخي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

amrw_a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> بارك الله فيك وفى المسلمين والمسلمات على هذا المجهود لرائع


 

بارك الله فيك لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

مساهل احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك أخي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

hatemtemoo قال:


> شكرا جدا


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

احمدى قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 


شكرا لمرورك عزيزي


----------



## Supar1 (6 مارس 2010)

ألف ألف شكر أخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابراهيم الادهم (6 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيزي 
ولكن ارجو المساعدة في العثور علي 
_I C بديل للp55ne06_


----------



## qassim72 (6 مارس 2010)

ما قصرت وعلمك طيب


----------



## houceine (7 مارس 2010)




----------



## antard (10 مارس 2010)

*متشكر جدا
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## ahmad nesta (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و أيدك .... ووفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## deaa hariri (13 مارس 2010)

hbjvcfucfucf


----------



## deaa hariri (13 مارس 2010)

hhhhhguyjhfvkugyufvtyfyfuyg
hkjbjbhjb
bkjbhkj:70::15:


----------



## asew (13 مارس 2010)

*متشكر جدا
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
فعلا برنامج مفيد



عبدالعزيز​


----------



## majdi_shamsi (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الصمتـ (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## tiger7 (16 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## yazan1902 (17 مارس 2010)

اخوي في عندك برامج عن الكترونيات bmw اتمنى تساعدني


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

supar1 قال:


> ألف ألف شكر أخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافية


 

جزاك الله خيرا العزيز

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

ابراهيم الادهم قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيزي
> ولكن ارجو المساعدة في العثور علي
> _i c بديل للp55ne06_


 

مشكور أخي لمرورك الطيب


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

qassim72 قال:


> ما قصرت وعلمك طيب


 

العفو أخي

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

houceine قال:


>


 

شكرا لمرورك

ولذوقك الرفيع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

antard قال:


> *متشكر جدا*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك*​


 

شكرا لك أخي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

ahmad nesta قال:


> بارك الله فيك و أيدك .... ووفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه


 

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

deaa hariri قال:


> hhhhhguyjhfvkugyufvtyfyfuyg
> hkjbjbhjb
> bkjbhkj:70::15:


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

asew قال:


> *متشكر جدا*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك*​


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

azeeez76 قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> فعلا برنامج مفيد​
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

majdi_shamsi قال:


> مشكور


 

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

عاشق الصمتـ قال:


> مشكور


 

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

tiger7 قال:


> مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


 

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 مارس 2010)

yazan1902 قال:


> اخوي في عندك برامج عن الكترونيات bmw اتمنى تساعدني


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي


----------



## عهد احمد يوسف (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم يامهنسون الارض


----------



## عهد احمد يوسف (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم يامهندسون العرب والارض وشكرا لقبولكم لي كعضو ولي الشرف وعفوا للخطا السابق


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

ali1463 قال:


> thank you


 

شكرا للمرور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

eng.assaif قال:


> الف شكر
> 
> جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

عهد احمد يوسف قال:


> شكرا لكم يامهندسون العرب والارض وشكرا لقبولكم لي كعضو ولي الشرف وعفوا للخطا السابق


 

العفو أخي العزيز

شكرا لمرورك الطيب

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## innocent angel (27 مارس 2010)

مرحبا

لا يفتح المرفق عندي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

innocent angel قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> لا يفتح المرفق عندي


 

اهلين

لا نعلم ما المشكلة

حاول مرة أخرى

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## abufaisal (30 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

abufaisal قال:


> *الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


 

الف شكر لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي


----------



## ايلاف1 (30 أبريل 2010)

اين الرابط


----------



## engineerengo (30 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اى حاجة فى تصميم الباور صبلاى


----------



## engineerengo (30 أبريل 2010)

*يا جماعة بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اى حاجة فى تصميم الباور صبلاى*​


----------



## kindheart186 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lamaaddal (1 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


----------



## lamaaddal (1 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا :8::18:


----------



## ناصرالصديق (1 مايو 2010)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل 

جارى التحميل


----------



## lamaaddal (1 مايو 2010)

شكرالك واطال الله عمرك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## almelahe (1 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## hatem0008 (1 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ومأجور*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

ايلاف1 قال:


> اين الرابط


 

الروابط موجودة

شكرا للمرور​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

engineerengo قال:


> *يا جماعة بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اى حاجة فى تصميم الباور صبلاى*​


 


شكرا للمرور​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

kindheart186 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب عزيزي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

lamaaddal قال:


> شكرالك واطال الله عمرك وكثر من امثالك


 

الشكر الجزيل لكم لمروركم الطيب

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

ناصرالصديق قال:


> اشكرك اخى الفاضل
> 
> جارى التحميل


 

شكرا لك اخي لمرورك العطر​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

almelahe قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


 

الشكر لك اخي العزيز​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مايو 2010)

hatem0008 قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ومأجور*


 

شكرا لك اخي

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## wardehh (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك والى المزيد بعون اللهز


----------



## moneerhamza (3 مايو 2010)

اين الرابط


----------



## moneerhamza (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## محمد ابوشوشه (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tayseer25 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bilya (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااا

الملف في الرفق


----------



## عليان السيسي (6 مايو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

نشكركم علي هذه الهدايا القيمة


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

wardehh قال:


> بارك الله بك والى المزيد بعون اللهز


 


جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

moneerhamza قال:


> مشكوور


 

الشكر لك للمرور​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

محمد ابوشوشه قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررر


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

samir hosny fahim قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


 


العفوووووووووو​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

tayseer25 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


 

شكرا لك أخي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

bilya قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> الملف في الرفق


 

شكرا لك اخي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

عليان السيسي قال:


> نشكركم علي هذه الهدايا القيمة


 

شكرا لك اخي عليان لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## banma (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## gam gam (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAIF1399 (26 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي


----------



## eng_adel102 (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاُ


----------



## سعد الضويحى (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يونيو 2010)

banma قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم


 

شكرا لمرورك أخي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يونيو 2010)

gam gam قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك الطيب
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يونيو 2010)

naif1399 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي


 

شكرا لك اخي للمرور الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يونيو 2010)

eng_adel102 قال:


> شكرا جزيلاُ


 

شكرا للمرور الطيب
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 يونيو 2010)

سعد الضويحى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيك لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## عبده الحداد (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 يونيو 2010)

عبده الحداد قال:


> مشكور


 

الشكر لمرورك أخي
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Abdulhalem (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## majed m (13 أغسطس 2010)

essa_marazqa قال:


> قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم : من تعلم لغة قوم امن شرهم.



جزاك الله خير
الحديث غير صحيح


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 أغسطس 2010)

abdulhalem قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


 


الشكر لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 أغسطس 2010)

majed m قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> الحديث غير صحيح


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز لهذه المعلومة
شكرا لمرورك العطر​


----------



## longer (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (14 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## gamal khaled (14 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## bebicha (16 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم ...........................مشك:77::77::77:ووووووووووووووور


----------



## ronanxxx (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank you...


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى ونتمنى منك الكثير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

longer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لك اخي

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

fuadmidya قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*​


 

شكرا للمرور

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

gamal khaled قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*​


 

الشكر لك أخي لمرورك

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

bebicha قال:


> رمضان كريم ...........................مشك:77::77::77:ووووووووووووووور


 

الله اكرم
شكرا لمرورك
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

ronanxxx قال:


> thank you...


 

welcome

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

medo2020 قال:


> مشكور يا اخى ونتمنى منك الكثير وبارك الله فيك


 

شكرا لك اخي للمرور الطيب

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmed lila (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أغسطس 2010)

العفو صديقي

شكرا لمرورك الطيب

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
كان عندي وانمسح بس الحمدلله انه رجعلي تانى على ايديك بفضل الله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي لمرورك الطيب

وهذا من دواعي سروري انه عاد لك ثانية

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## funitry (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد


----------



## *The_sad_bird* (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أغسطس 2010)

funitry قال:


> الف شكر على هذا الجهد


 

شكرا لك عزيزي لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أغسطس 2010)

*the_sad_bird* قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 

شكرا لمرورك العطر

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## khaledabuzayayed (23 أغسطس 2010)

:15:_*شكرا لجهودكم*_


----------



## اشرف ابوزكري (23 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أغسطس 2010)

khaledabuzayayed قال:


> :15:_*شكرا لجهودكم*_


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أغسطس 2010)

اشرف ابوزكري قال:


> الف شكر علي البرنامج الرائع


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## najebnader (23 أغسطس 2010)

essa_marazqa قال:


> برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين
> هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية
> 
> شوفوا و حملوا و لن تندموا
> ...



بارك الله فيك يا أخي م/ عيسى المرازقه على هذا البرنامج نزلته وإن شاء الله أحمله وأشوف


----------



## ابن مصر2 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
 افادكم الله


----------



## xxmody (26 أغسطس 2010)

*احمد*

والله مشكور على البرنامج داا:12: الله يديك العافيه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 أغسطس 2010)

najebnader قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي م/ عيسى المرازقه على هذا البرنامج نزلته وإن شاء الله أحمله وأشوف


 

شكرا لك صدقيقي نجيب لمرورك العطر

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 أغسطس 2010)

ابن مصر2 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
> افادكم الله


 

اسعدني مرورك

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 أغسطس 2010)

xxmody قال:


> والله مشكور على البرنامج داا:12: الله يديك العافيه


 

الله يعافيك أخي

وشكرا لمرورك

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng.ahmed_egy (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك و زادك من علمه و نفع بك المسلمين اجمعين يا رب


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


*شكرا جزيلا*


*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صالح التميمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا على هذا الرابط ......


----------



## bassamh1977 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ... وبارك فيك 

وتستحق الدعاء


----------



## mohamedsaber81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmad mnsor (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع*​


----------



## ALRAHIB (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد عماد كمال (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف شويه حاجات واريد الاجابه عليها


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الطيب والراقي لموضوعي

واتمنى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم اهل الاسلام والعالمين اجمعين


----------



## بيهو (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا للاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## zoro55 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Tawfik5000 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرأأأأ جزيلأ


----------



## MEJDOUBI (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thank youvery much


----------



## احمد محمد مفضل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك معلى الموضع المفيد لجميع المبتدئين


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت اخي العزيز


----------



## الجداوي12 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rmmah (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## السنحاني علي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر منتدى ملتقى مهندسين العرب


----------



## السنحاني علي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياخي العزيز ماجد


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سلطان ابوسيف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

مشكور مع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## مدااد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عمرو متعب قال:


> فى برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين
> هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية


_طيب ياعمرو متعب اين هذا البرنامج الله يخليك انا لا الآحظ اي برنامج هل انت منزله او فقط تخبرنا انه يوجد برنامج في النت ارجوا الله يسعدك التوضيح او مساعدتي بخصوص هذا البرنامج وربي يعلم اني في امس الحاجه اليه الله يكتب اجرك واجر من سيساهم في البحث لمساعدتي وياحبذا انه يكون بالعربي لان اكثرها باللغة الانجليزيه كتب الله اجركم وشكر الله سعيكم_


----------



## ahmed_taha (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخواني جميعا


----------



## رجب الديب (23 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااا


----------



## A61BR (23 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو ربحي (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي عيسى وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك 
برنامج ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيراً 
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيراً 
:20::20::20:​


----------



## yas-2022 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا عزيزي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seen209 (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على الفائدة المشكلة كل ما يلزم من قطع الكترونية متوفرة لكن لا استطيع توضيفها


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## issilb (28 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

*الف الف الف شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم الطيب والراقي لموضوعي

واتمنى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم اهل الاسلام والعالمين اجمعين*​


----------



## سامح رزق رزق (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aziz777 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا*

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## علاءالكاشف (8 يناير 2012)

شكراً على اهتمامك بتوصيل العلم للاخرين


----------



## mahmoud me (12 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mang1972 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و بالتوفيق


----------



## fadi-n (29 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم لم اعرف كيف احمل البرنامج


----------



## احمد_111 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حماشا (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج ونرجو الاستفاده منها


----------



## بسيم عبدالملك (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الخير طريقة فريدة لشرح وممتعة


----------



## abo qasm (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور على البرنامج الرااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (4 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
بس هو في مشكله مع البرنامج وويندوز سفن؟!!
*


----------



## osinawi (4 فبراير 2012)

ممنونين عزيزي


----------



## afffif (9 فبراير 2012)

*شكر لك اخي على هذا الجهد*


----------



## safa aldin (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## Malik1982 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الحناطى2 (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 يوليو 2012)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جدا*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## منذر 1 (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## تسوني (22 يوليو 2012)

مشكور ياستاذ


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## احمد العسافي (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووورررر ما قصرت


----------



## ameen33 (10 أغسطس 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## ashmory (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## د/محسن سلمى (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخى الغالى


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ​


----------



## {احمدعلى} (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hssinmy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك اخي بعد الله شكرا جزيلاجزيلا


----------



## محمد النتشة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## hussien95 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## aboali_hsn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## راشد اول (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اخى


----------



## فقيه العرب (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التحميل وساقوم بتوزيعها على من يريد من الزملاء الجدد بالعمل وابلغهم عن المنتدى هذا من خيرة المنتديات جزاكم الله خيرا كل من قام وساهم بيه


----------



## فقيه العرب (26 أكتوبر 2012)

حاولت فتحه بفك الظغط عنه -- تاكد اخي من صلاحيته وضع بعض من صفحاته وشكرا


----------



## AM1NE (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hema2004 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taha89 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
لاكن البرنامج لا يعمل !


----------



## رضا الشرقاو (14 مارس 2013)

شششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام النمر (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## AZERE (16 مارس 2013)

merci beaucoup


----------



## يوسف بابكر (21 مارس 2013)

برنامج جد جميييييييييل وعلى اصل بلدو


----------



## ضيعاوي (21 مارس 2013)

الف شكر لك اخي على البرنامج


----------



## ahmed08 (27 مارس 2013)

الـــــف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع​


----------



## salimdahleb (27 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ومأجور​ :77:


----------



## عبد المنعم سعد (28 مارس 2013)

لك الف شكر مع خالص التقدير والامتنان


----------



## EL DIB (5 أبريل 2013)

تسلم الايداي : تشكورات (*_*)


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي 1 (17 أبريل 2013)

جزيل الشكر على الافادة ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## aam ahmed (20 أبريل 2013)

كفو منك يابطل


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (24 أبريل 2013)

*قمت بتحميل الملف ويوجد فيه ايكونة ست اب اضغط عليها لعمل ست اب تبدأ الست اب ولا يظهر للبرنامج اختصار لتشغيلة هل من شرح يوضح كيف يتم التعامل مع هذا البرنامج بالتفصيل
*


----------



## aggab192004 (27 أبريل 2013)

يسلام عليك


----------



## abo elhamd (6 مايو 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## anwar041 (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramocha (22 مايو 2013)

الله يزيدك من فضله


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## osama tawfik farag (2 يونيو 2013)

حاولت تسطيب البرنامج ولكن لم تظهر واجهة البرنامج


----------



## osama tawfik farag (2 يونيو 2013)

ما هى مكونات دائرة مفك التست


----------



## ahmedfayek (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedfayek (2 يونيو 2013)

انا شاكرا جدا


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (3 يونيو 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء انا لا اجد اللينك اصلا و لا اجد اي محتوى لا يوجد اكثر من مجرد عنوان فقط ارجوكم انا مهندس تكييف و احتاج بالضرورة الى هذه الموضوعات لتفيدني في عملى


----------



## eng.mohamed gamal (3 يونيو 2013)

*البرنامج لما بسطبه مبيكنش ليه shortcut ولما بفتحة من ع السي مبيشتغلش ومحدش راضى يرد على المشاكل اللى بتظهر دى وبالتالى انا شايف ان الموضوع ده ملوش اى لازمة 
تقييمة 0/10*


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## محمود المميز (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا اخي العرب


----------



## hhmm6 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Essa_Marazqa قال:


> برنامج تعليم الالكترونيات من الالف الى الياء للمبتدئين
> هو برنامج رائع جدا اذ يحتوي على شرح مفصل لكل شي يخص الادوات الالكترونية الاساسية
> 
> شوفوا و حملوا و لن تندموا
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## elgarage co (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## rockyman (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسامةسمير (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رهين الاحزان (6 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررر​


----------



## محمد الحلواجي (21 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم إخواني

إخواني تقدرون تفيدونا بكيفية تحميل هذا البرنامج ..

أنا حملت الملف المضغوط بالكامل إلى الجهاز ولكن كيف أحمل البرنامج نفسه ؟

بإنتظار ردكم إخواني والسلام عليكم ..


----------



## ahmadsa71 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*جهد مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (16 أكتوبر 2014)

اهلا وسهلا بكم اجمعين


----------



## eyad alayed (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم مشكور على جهدك 
لاكن كيف اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج علما بانني قمت بتنزيل الملف المضغوط وعند تشغيل التنصيب لا يكتمل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Didoooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ALEEXO (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف شكر


----------



## dark_sam (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو سجىٰ (2 ديسمبر 2014)

هل البرنامج متوفر في ال ابستور للايفون


----------



## esa530 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ABOU REYAID (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## taha11 (1 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

